# New guy with TRT question.



## jbeard82 (Feb 1, 2018)

*I’m 36 5’7” and currently at 173lbs. I was at 198 on Christmas Day but decided to get back to the gym when I can and went on the Keto diet. So far the diet is working wonders. I’m trying to get back down to my military weight at 150-155lbs. Anyways for the past 3 years I’ve been gaining weight, feeling depressed, lethargic, and my sex life has went down the drain. In fact 4 months ago my gf left partly bc the sex life was terrible. I was told by guys at the gym that my test was probably low or border line low. Even though I’ve lost weight and still currently losing I still have all the same symptoms. I literally have to will myself not to take naps all day when I have breaks and when it comes to going to the gym I set it up that my work out partner has to come get me bc I can’t guarantee that I’ll get up and go. Well anyways I went to a low -T center and had some blood work done. So my test level was at 374 and my PSA was at .32. That’s all they tested for. They are sending off the blood for all the other tests. Anyways they say they want my level to be around 600-800. What do you guys think. How should I proceed? They also want to give me injections every 7 days.*


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 1, 2018)

I think getting bloodwork while keto dieting is a waste of time. Get back to maintenance for a few weeks, then retest for accurate numbers. 

I also think a "low T centre" that is willing prescribe you Test, a life long hormonal therapy, based on 1 T reading alone doesn't have your best interests in mind - only your juicy wallet.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 1, 2018)

36 is about the same age that I was when I started TRT and to say it was a life changer is an understatement.  I'd say start with a primary care physician first to make sure there aren't any other underlying issues involved, get a more through blood panel done, and then decide if TRT is still what you need.

As far as clinics, are you talking specifically about the low-t center (https://lowtcenter.com/)  or were you using it in a more generic way?

If you're talking specifically about lowtcenter.com, I looked into it when I first started my TRT journey.  They were far from being the most cost-effective route,  made you come in for your weekly injection (super inconvenient) and didn't offer HCG or an AI.  I'd look at other options first.


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 1, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I think getting bloodwork while keto dieting is a waste of time. Get back to maintenance for a few weeks, then retest for accurate numbers.
> 
> I also think a "low T centre" that is willing prescribe you Test, a life long hormonal therapy, based on 1 T reading alone doesn't have your best interests in mind - only your juicy wallet.




You may be right.  I’m going back next week.  They said all my blood work should be back by then.  I basically already paid for it so I’m gonna go at least for that.


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes I’m actually talking about about that same link you just posted.  I don’t have a primary care Dr.  Guess I need to find one.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 1, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Yes I’m actually talking about about that same link you just posted.  I don’t have a primary care Dr.  Guess I need to find one.



Yeah, I wouldn't recommend them.  A lot of guys on TRT on this board.  Some go through the primary care, so go through an endo, some use online clinics.  I'd only use that center as a measure of last resort.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2018)

374 is still considered the low side of normal.  Rather than TRT you could try boosting your natural levels through a restart of sorts.  I also agree with Mr. Zilla about bloods while in ketosis.  

I'd also be wary as hell about a clinic that only tests your T levels and PSA...  There are so many other levels that need to be monitored if you're on TRT, especially at the beginning.


----------



## snake (Feb 1, 2018)

You got some good advice here. Congratulations on your weight loss but it may have been too much over a short period of time. That diet of yours will drop it hard and fast but I've questioned whether or not it's sustainable.

And on the girlfriend thing, stick around here a little while and we'll give that nasty bitch some regrets.


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 1, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't recommend them.  A lot of guys on TRT on this board.  Some go through the primary care, so go through an endo, some use online clinics.  I'd only use that center as a measure of last resort.



What do you use?  It would be nice if I could find a Dr that’ll let me give myself my own shots.


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 1, 2018)

Spongy said:


> 374 is still considered the low side of normal.  Rather than TRT you could try boosting your natural levels through a restart of sorts.  I also agree with Mr. Zilla about bloods while in ketosis.
> 
> I'd also be wary as hell about a clinic that only tests your T levels and PSA...  There are so many other levels that need to be monitored if you're on TRT, especially at the beginning.


. They are sending my blood work off for all the other levels.  We’re going to discuss them on my next visit they say.


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 1, 2018)

snake said:


> You got some good advice here. Congratulations on your weight loss but it may have been too much over a short period of time. That diet of yours will drop it hard and fast but I've questioned whether or not it's sustainable.
> 
> And on the girlfriend thing, stick around here a little while and we'll give that nasty bitch some regrets.


. I lost like 20lbs in the blink of an eye.  Now I’m losing weight like normal I’d say.  1-2lbs a week.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 1, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I think getting bloodwork while keto dieting is a waste of time. Get back to maintenance for a few weeks, then retest for accurate numbers.
> 
> I also think a "low T centre" that is willing prescribe you Test, a life long hormonal therapy, based on 1 T reading alone doesn't have your best interests in mind - only your juicy wallet.



Precisely .....


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 2, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> What do you use? It would be nice if I could find a Dr that’ll let me give myself my own shots.



I wasn't able to find a doctor in my area who was willing to do anything other than get me into the low range of normal so I do telemedicine with an online clinic.  That decision means I pay about 10x more than if I was able to find a doc who was knowledgeable about TRT and requires me to still go see a primary doc for general health.  I'd say talk to an endo, sports medicine, primary care physician first and if those don't pan out consider an online clinic.  TRT is for the long haul so the savings over time are significant.  Also, an online clinic will not be able to support/identify any underlying health issues you may have and their use really requires you to take responsibility for your overall health (do your own  blood work, stay on top of your BP,  and research, research, and research)


----------



## jbeard82 (Feb 5, 2018)

Do you recommend a place to get clomid for a restart?


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 5, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Do you recommend a place to get clomid for a restart?



I think what we're all saying is get your blood work done again when you're not in ketosis (see if you even have low t), make sure you don't have any other underlying conditions (weight gain, depression, lethargy, decreased libido are all generic symptoms and could caused by a host issues) and that a restart could be an option.  Don't  jump on the TRT train just because some guys at the gym suggested it.


----------



## 3ddd (Feb 6, 2018)

Fix your diet and workout schedule first and see if that helps before doing anything.

Depending on your insurance coverage i would skip the primary care, most dont know very much about testosterone replacement.  My primary care tried to give me one shot a month.  I declined and asked for a referral to an endocrinologist.  Best decision ever.  You will have a few month period of establishing blood levels and finding a correct dose for you but in my opinion that is the way to go.  Now i go twice a year for bloods and short check up.  I do my own injections at home and the cost is less than 100$ per 3 months with my insurance.  I stated that it was something i was going to do , had done my research and now was just trying to find the lowest cost option for treatment.  They were very understanding, hopefully your case is the same.


----------

